# New Truck After 22 Years



## parallel (Jun 12, 2015)

I've had my Chevy Z-71 extended cab for nearly 22 years and it is finally time to let her go. I've been looking at all of the half ton full size trucks in supercrew and ended up deciding on this 2015 Toyota Tundra SR5 with a TSS Off Road package (which is strange considering it's a 4x2). The kids just LOVE all of the room in the back seat.

I really hate to have a car payment again after nearly a decade and a half without one, but at 0% interest it makes sense to leave the money in the savings account.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 12, 2015)

Very nice truck indeed!

I definitely like the rims.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2015)

PLEASE!!!! say you got the 5.7 L engine.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

So....  now you drive a truck that proclaims "TURD" on the side.  LMFAO!!!  How fitting.

Congrats!


----------



## The Accountant (Jun 13, 2015)

Awesome, now you can tow for NASA!


----------



## parallel (Jun 13, 2015)

x SF med said:


> So....  now you drive a truck that proclaims "TURD" on the side.  LMFAO!!!  How fitting.
> 
> Congrats!


No... reading is fundamental... it says TSS, not TRD.


----------



## parallel (Jun 13, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> PLEASE!!!! say you got the 5.7 L engine.





K9Quest said:


> Awesome, now you can tow for NASA!



Unfortunately not. It seems that it's VERY hard to find a 5.7 that has the split bench front seat which allows seating for six which Mrs Parallel required. So it has the 4.6 V8 and can only tow about 7000 lbs vs 10000.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 13, 2015)

My wife's (TRD) has the 5.7, I've had it up to 107 pulling 3800 RPM (6000 is redline).

Speed is life.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

parallel said:


> No... reading is fundamental... it says TSS, not TRD.



It was not visible in the pic...  most of them around here are TRD trucks.


----------



## CBTech (Jun 13, 2015)

x SF med said:


> It was not visible in the pic...  most of them around here are TRD trucks.



You have glasses on in your profile pic and can't see it? A little squinting and I can see it says TSS. 

Truck looks good and you can't beat the Toyota truck resale values.


----------



## parallel (Jun 13, 2015)

x SF med said:


> It was not visible in the pic...  most of them around here are TRD trucks.


Please see the *WORDS* (thus the "reading is fundamental" comment) in large, *bold*, red type below. 



parallel said:


> I've had my Chevy Z-71 extended cab for nearly 22 years and it is finally time to let her go. I've been looking at all of the half ton full size trucks in supercrew and ended up deciding on this 2015 Toyota Tundra SR5 with a *TSS Off Road package* (which is strange considering it's a 4x2). The kids just LOVE all of the room in the back seat.
> 
> I really hate to have a car payment again after nearly a decade and a half without one, but at 0% interest it makes sense to leave the money in the savings account.


----------



## parallel (Jun 13, 2015)

Seeing as how SOME folks just look at the pictures instead of reading the posts, I'll add a few more pics. :wall:




















I sure do hope I never forget to roll the power rear window back up...


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 13, 2015)

VERY nice parallel!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

So instead of a Turd you got Tough Shit Sucker?:wall:


----------



## parallel (Jun 13, 2015)

Basically I got some wheels, running boards, "enhanced" door seals and some suspension upgrades. None of that was on my must have list so I brow beat the sales guy until he either came up with a truck that didn't have the bling or discount the truck to offset. He ended up discounting the truck well beynd the $4000+ that this package cost, so I'm happy... at least until I need to replace those huge damned tires.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2015)

@parallel - the tires look like 22's...  start saving now to replace them in a couple of years.


----------



## parallel (Jun 14, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @parallel - the tires look like 22's...  start saving now to replace them in a couple of years.


They're 20's 285/55 R20 to be exact. It looks like they're going to run about $325 a piece or so, which isn't as bad as I thought they would be... but is still not something I'm looking forward to paying for.


----------

